# first cz



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Just made first online purchase from buds gun shop, and it was my first cz, an sp-01 but in the .40 cal. Hear nothing but rave reviews on the 9mm. Does anyone have any input on the sp-01 in .40 cal. I love the ergonomics and low bore axis on the sp-01s. Am hoping this will help tone down muzzle flip even on the .40 cal.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I own 4 CZs. I shoot USPSA with an SP-01 Shadow. Fabulous ergonomics. 40 has become a relatively useless caliber. 9mm is as good a "stopper" with good ammo and it gives you 10% more rounds in the magazine.

Shooting my competition loads (147 gn at 900 fps) the front sight barely leaves the notch.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I am sure you will enjoy your CZ. My CZ experience is with 9mm CZs, but I am confident you will be happy with your CZ purchase. They make a quality gun that just has not had a lot of exposure in the U.S.. It is rare to hear of anyone have a bad experience with CZ.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Picked up the sp-01,did a cleaning and put 200 rounds of cheap,mixed ammo down range. The contoured rubber grips are fantastic. Sights line up very tight. Muzzle flip out of this .40 is no more than in other 9mms i have. Weight is substantial being all steel construction, but the balance feels perfect. Trigger does stack a bit, but this may improve over time. Always read reviews on how they tame recoil and now i am  a believer. At this early point, dont have any negatives. Extremely happy to add this to my small collection.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Muzzle flip all but disappears on medium sized pistols, if a proper 'combat' grip is used. One handed shooting, or a two-handed 'cup and saucer' grip are responsible for the muzzle-flip detractor on the .40 S&W, and that is often also due to inexperience. It is a high pressure round and must be controlled, but that can be done with practice, and we all need more of that, anyway. New shooters have to learn to control it, whereas experienced shooters may not even really notice it.


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

I went up two sizes stronger on the recoil springs to lessen the muzzle flip in my cz85db, cz82 & cz83's. It worked. I used the wolf springs.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bisley said:


> Muzzle flip all but disappears on medium sized pistols, if a proper 'combat' grip is used. One handed shooting, or a two-handed 'cup and saucer' grip are responsible for the muzzle-flip detractor on the .40 S&W, and that is often also due to inexperience. It is a high pressure round and must be controlled, but that can be done with practice, and we all need more of that, anyway. New shooters have to learn to control it, whereas experienced shooters may not even really notice it.


Have since tried this grip. Don't know if it is me or my beretta 96a1(40 cal.). Seems to make quite a difference on .44 super redhawk and .357 gp-100. For whatever reason, still have a lot of muzzle flip on the .40 cal beretta. Maybe the light open slide weight is a factor. Will continue to use this grip on everything else, made a big difference, just not on the .40 cal. Beretta.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The same grip (both thumbs pointing forward) used on a revolver needs to be modified for revolvers, due to the gap between the cylinder and the forcing cone. The offhand thumb may not extend to the end of the cylinder on a full-sized .44 magnum, but don't make the mistake of trying it on a revolver with a shorter cylinder. That side blast that you normally wouldn't notice can seriously hurt you.

I use it on a Kahr K-40, which is small pistol, and I'm able to control it very well by pulling a little harder with the off-hand, into the push of my dominant hand. It isn't exactly pleasant, but keeps me from flinching and getting my knuckles banged up in the trigger guard.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I sincerely doubt the .40 s+W will be harder to shoot or have much more recoil than the 9mm. I LOVE all my czs especially the sp-01( 3 different versions owned)

I do own a P-06(compact cz) and it is the bEST.40 S+W I own. LOVE shooting it. you r heavier steel framed sp-01 should even shoot better
congrats and enjoy. hope Buds ships your order faster than mine--7 BUSINESS days= 13 real days--arrrrgggh!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

1911crazy said:


> I went up two sizes stronger on the recoil springs to lessen the muzzle flip in my cz85db, cz82 & cz83's. It worked. I used the wolf springs.


1911crazy what size did you use? what size were the originals?

thanks

rob


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

donk123 said:


> Have since tried this grip. Don't know if it is me or my beretta 96a1(40 cal.). Seems to make quite a difference on .44 super redhawk and .357 gp-100. For whatever reason, still have a lot of muzzle flip on the .40 cal beretta. Maybe the light open slide weight is a factor. Will continue to use this grip on everything else, made a big difference, just not on the .40 cal. Beretta.


 donk--check out youtubes "ultimate pistol grip"by learn2shootbetter(sorry this laptop does not let me cut and paste or I would get the link for you)

this video is perfect for ya..also al leagues "perfect pistol shot" book and blog site will help you control the beretta

good luck

rob


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the advise,I'll check it out. And by the way,buds did manage to get my order to my ffl in 6 days,not bad.


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

I own a 75 tactical sports, a 75B stainless, an SP-01 tactical, and a PCR that is my carry pistol - all in 9mm. I am disappointed every time I buy another brand. I have a Walther PPQ M1 that comes close, due to the trigger, but CZ's, in my opinion, are some of the best pistols ever manufactured. I've sent my 75B, SP-01, and PCR to Cajun Gun Works and in a few weeks David will send them back to me in even better shape than when I sent them in. While they're there, I'm carrying the PPQ and missing the PCR. Enjoy your pistol!


----------

